# 1972 GTO value, My first GTO



## New GTO guy (Dec 12, 2011)

I would really appreciate any help or opionions on what my GTO is worth. I just got this car and I know nothing about these cars, its a really neat car and runs good, just don't have any idea if its a real GTO or a clone. How can I tell? Thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice GTO !.....Send the VIN to PHS, they will provide a report which will tell you what the car is, and the options it came with......:cheers Eric


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

How did you acquire the car? Did you get it for free? To determine a value, you first have to find out what you got. In '72, a GTO was a LeMans option. In otherwords, you can't tell by just looking at the vin. You need the documentation like Eric suggested......


----------



## New GTO guy (Dec 12, 2011)

*Thanks*

I traded for this car, and I will get the VIN and see what it really is, the previous owner tells me its not a clone and has owned the car for almost 20 years. The car did come with a 400 and a/c now it has a 455. I had a guy come look at it today, and he told me as it sits, its should bring 12,000. Any thoughts? 
The car will be for sale.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Why would you sell it ?? It will only go up in value. And besides, 20 years from now you'd be kicking yourself if you sold it now.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Great start to a project. I'd keep it and build it. Stripes don't look like a Judge. Nice gauges. Nice car, I'd buy it at the right price.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I don't see any scoops on the hood. Maybe it's just the angle. The stripes look like someone just applied pinstriping. Gauges are aftermarket and not correct. The dash and seats look to be '71. What does the vin start with? 242371? 2D372? Or, something else?


----------



## New GTO guy (Dec 12, 2011)

The car does have an aftermarket fiberglass hood, and has two scoops in the front. The orginal hood had the same scoops. Wish I had that hood, it was damaged to the point of no repair. I will have the VIN tomorrow and will be able to Post it for better value, and to help a novice GTO guy to figure out what I have. Thanks


----------



## New GTO guy (Dec 12, 2011)

Vin 2d37t2a108705


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I think it would be tough to get 12k out of that the way it sits. But if someone offers that JUMP on it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. Too much $$$ for the amount of "upgrades" that need to be downgraded back to stock...Looks like a nice solid car, though.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

^^^^^ I agree also.......


New GTO guy said:


> Vin 2d37t2a108705


The vin indicates it's a '72 that came with a 400. The seats are '71.


----------



## New GTO guy (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the input. You guys have been and are very helpful. 
I honestly didn't think it would bring 12k either. I was think more like 9k. It is a real solid car! I think I will post it on the classifieds area of this site. I will post more about it, and more pictures as well. Thanks again for the information your opinions.


----------

